# 3 Moose Knife



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

To set the stage. I recently reconnected with a good friend of mine and my first hunting partner. When I first started making knives he had commented that he really liked one of my blades and said would love to have one. That was in 1998. He emailed a while back and said he was going Moose Hunting in BC. Well I jumped on this opportunity. Since I had a knife ready to go I decided I would send it out to him to take on his hunt. Here is the knife I sent.










Well he was not only surprised but very happy with the knife. I called a few weeks later with his hunt report. His party took 3 moose. During the dressing out all the other blades went dull quickly. He offered his new knife to his brother in law and he took him up on the offer. The knife went through all 3 moose without resharpening. Granted there were 2 others working on the animals but all the others were stopping frequently to resharpen. I was very glad to hear how well this knife held up. Noting like actual field evaluations.

A little Field Porn

















And the haul.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure is a purdy one Chuck. What is that handle made from.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Chuck,

Not sure if I shared or not, but my Texas deer last year was skinned and gutted with the knife I got from you....no sharpening needed.

















Best blade i've ever used. Just too nice to use most of the time!!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

The handle on it is actually curly Koa. It looks way too dark in the photo.

Chris glad to hear and congrats on the deer.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful knives Chuck ! Always love handmade by craftsmen. Only the best !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very nice indeed, seeing as your sending knives to BC I think a 3 Wolf knife would be a good trial knife to try out!!HA!!

Looking at the size of the Moose where in BC were they hunting, looks like around my area,SE BC?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I always carry several so I don't have to sharpen them in the field.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a company called Cutco that sells knives and one of my fellow workers did two moose and a caribou with one and it was still sharp. They make other knives and I have been thinking about a fillet knife for all of the salmon we get it would be nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.woodchuckforge.com is chucks site... Take a look !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Fine Looking Knives Man!!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Reid. Hassel, not sure where they were hunting. I know they were not too far from the US border with Washington. Only took them about 3 hours to get there from Oak Harbor. I have another guide who has done far more with a knife I made for him. Like 3-4 Elk, 1 moose, and i lost track of how many deer. But in all fairness he does make sure his knives are maintained and touched up after each use.

Also thanks Youngdon for the link

Chuck


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

chuck richards said:


> Thanks Reid. Hassel, not sure where they were hunting. I know they were not too far from the US border with Washington. Only took them about 3 hours to get there from Oak Harbor. I have another guide who has done far more with a knife I made for him. Like 3-4 Elk, 1 moose, and i lost track of how many deer. But in all fairness he does make sure his knives are maintained and touched up after each use.
> 
> Also thanks Youngdon for the link
> 
> Chuck


 I said SE B.C. but they have the same species of Moose just to the West also.


----------

